# Phoebes Ace Gang



## PepnFluff (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone my names Phoebe im 15yrs old and live in little old nelson New Zealand. Anyhoo Pep and Fluffins have never had a blog and thought it would be good to try one. so here they are introducing:

PePe Armouretti Viola Nouvelle Evans whos 1 on January 31st. 

Shes a dwarf seal point lop, and a extremly cheeky wee girl and quite the escape artist.




and then theres Fluffy Thistle Dandelion Oxymoron Kral Evans. He's a mixed breed probebly netherland dwarf cross with something some one said a havana.... Hes 4 1/2 and is extremly smart too smart for his own good lol and a real suck up lol e.g hes sees the nailclippers hell immedialty start licking and nuzzling me lol a real cutie.







As you may see i like giving my bunz long names lol.. sorry bout the size of the pics i resize them and when you save the page the go big again.....


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone????......

Anyway Fluff went to the vet yesterday about falling over and such the vet put him on a 7day trial of baytril so if its a bacterial infection that should clear something bacterial up if it doesnt hes going on some inflamitory drug something dixapam??? maybe. and if that doesnt work hell go under to get xrays. The vet said it could be a brain tumor but thats at the bottom of the list tho. They also got some new toys yesterday a big Igloo thing and a bunny Ka bobble so they have things to dod when im away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Both are cute but I am in love with that girl.


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear he isn't well... Could be an inner ear infection so hopefulyl the Baytril will clear all that. Hopefully, it's nothing worse. :hug:

They're adorable! I think we need to see more pics


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

*I would ask for atleast another week of meds. Best would be 3wks.*

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Anyone????......
> 
> Anyway Fluff went to the vet yesterday about falling over and such the vet put him on a 7day trial of baytril so if its a bacterial infection that should clear something bacterial up if it doesnt hes going on some inflamitory drug something dixapam??? maybe. and if that doesnt work hell go under to get xrays. The vet said it could be a brain tumor but thats at the bottom of the list tho. They also got some new toys yesterday a big Igloo thing and a bunny Ka bobble so they have things to dod when im away.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea shes a real cutie.

Ms binky: Yea i thought that and I told him he said it could be one, he looked down the canal and thats all clear. he said if baytril doesnt clear it uphe might have to go under and cut into hes ear so he can see if theres a inner infection. 

The max course of baytril he can be on is 1 week coz were going away so wont be able to administer it one of my friends whose mum is a vet nurse can do it for a bit so theyre doing it for 3 days.


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thought I needed to update. havent in a while ( not really like 1 day lol i think im addicted to RO.....)

Any way fluffins is still hating his baytril but likes the bunny bikie after lol. He so funny he'll be doing the bunny-500 round the deck and run through the sliding door extremly fast and just goes into a sitting position and zooms across the floor lol it sooo funny to watch.

Anyway as its Pepes 1st birthday soon (jan 31st) i've decided to make a bunny cake any one no a recipe??? And i think for her birthday were going to make them a new hutch/ apartment its going to be a bit like Buddy & Roxies one(hope this is okay Hannah&Megan but have a split door and have some levels and shelves for there paraphenalia (sp) and go off into a run. I think i need to give the master builder good ol grandad a call and ask for his services lol.:biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 10, 2008)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP...........................


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 11, 2008)

Does no one want to reply :bigtears:lol tehe


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know why I didn't see this before! They are really cute! I love Fluffy! he's got such pretty eyes!

So he thinks if he is super sweet you won't touch his toenails? LOL! that's hilarious!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love both of your bunnys


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I don't know why I didn't see this before! They are really cute! I love Fluffy! he's got such pretty eyes!
> 
> So he thinks if he is super sweet you won't touch his toenails? LOL! that's hilarious!



I think he thinks that lol you'll get them out of the box and when you pick him up nd get his paw he showers you with kisses and keeps glancing at you lol.

heres some more pics from about a year ago of Fluff


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 1, 2008)

anyway havent updated in awhile so thought I would. Anyway when we were on holiday they had the petsitters round and they had a photoshot lol. They have been quite rebelious bunnies lately when they run round on the deck as its been so hot i've left the french doors open anyway whilst i went to the loo one of them came in (fluffy) and chewed the DVD cord in half whoops lol there toll is one set of computer lights, DVD cord and the spare telephone chord thank god none of them were plugged in. 

It was Pez's birthday yesterday so she got a nice wicker bed filled with hay and some yummy treats.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this blog! It's awesome! Your two are just TOOO cute! I love PePe's coloring, and Fluffy has reallly sweet ears :biggrin2:.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 1, 2008)

Aw thanks Silvie I just went to see the buns and told them how much you like Pez colouring and she proceeded to spray me lol. I love your two too black bunnies rule!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2008)

They are both so adorable! That PePe is something, love her colouring! And Fluff,too cute!


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG what a cool blog, I am up in Auckland Phoebe and you can check out my gang at:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32168&forum_id=6

Your bunners are stunners !!!!

[align=center]inkelepht::inlove::dude:Happy Belated birthday to Pepe:dude:inkelepht::inlove:

You gorgeous bun you!!:biggrin2:
[align=left]And how is Fluff doing?

More pics when you can, I just love seeing your little cuties, which reminds me, hmm, I should pop up some pics too it been a while....
[/align][/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow your Bunnies are Adorable.

I can hardly wait for you to post more pictures of your 2 little Pumpkins.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 1, 2008)

Auckland cool. Ive never been maybe when i was tiny I really should get up there one day soon. 

Fluffs doing great he appears to be normal acting extremly suck-upey as usual he'll have to go to the vet in a few weeks to get his spurrs done again.

Speaking of pictures i think i'll add some more now.

And Pez sez thanks you and say high to your bunz too!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 2, 2008)

Fluffins and Pez laying in the shade.






Fluffins opinion of rabbit hopping.






Peps inside with her radish on a rainy day.


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2008)

Awwww! Your two are both adorable! It made my heart melt seeing them together.. aww! They sound like such trouble makers too!

:inlove:


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 2, 2008)

yes they are extremly rebelious lol but they make up for it in cuteness. This morning when I went to feed them i put their pellets in and some hay and thought they may like some veges so i held the door closed with their pellet container, so i walked about 7m to the vege garden to pick some silverbeet and bok choy. When i'm on my way back I see this little black blur over at the neighbours doing some GIGANTIC binkys when he sees me he looks at me and then he bolts back underneath the hole in the fence and back into the hutch lol it was rather hilarious Pepe on the other hand was under the fejoia tree digging so we had a great game of heard the rabbit home lol. Needless to say this morning went round to mitre 10 mega and got some wire netting to cover the holes in the fence. Last night whilst the bunz were having a run round i heard my behind neighbours talking about their neighbours and intrestingly enough i popped up in the conversation as the nutty rabbit girl lol i was quite amused.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 5, 2008)

Fluff looking sad after pep sprayed him with dirt. lol. poor bun.






Fluffon the "yellow"lawn






Peps tranced and looking strangely happy.








Peps strange way of digging it looks like a catapillar lol.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the buns went out for an extreme grooming session yesterday and Peps was especially good and just bun flopped out and even let me roll her on to her side and back! I was AMAZEDinkbouce::bunnydance:shes NEVER let me do that before like neverever.

she got most of her thick under coat out in the bits where she could get them and lost like HEAPS of fur. And as she was a darl she got some yummy bunny bikkie:bunny18

FLuffy on the other hand. Well were should I start, it started off very good I began brushing and had got lots of his skirt out on the left side then he did the boltz and jumped out of my lap and did a GIGANTICNORMUS binky and went and ate some weeds lol little bugga:sigh:then he decided to suck up and he came when i called he stayed about 30cm away but then i got some treats and he came right up!!! so bothe my bunz did amazing things yesterday!!!


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I don't think Pep is going to make it into the dissaproving buns hall of fame any thime soon !! lol, he looks so happy that its terribly cute 

Love all the pics :biggrin2:


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not sure I agree with you there  Your buns doing amazing things IS unexpected but come on....look how loved they are lol

You should expect a bit of love coming right back at ya! Your two are happy and it shows.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 8, 2008)

o i thought pep would win the dissaproving bunny lol she looks like shes cheesing lol:biggrin2: I know theyre very loved but i feel bad now coz the holidays are over so they cant be out all day:tears2:thank you for commenting i like comments lol:inlove:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey! Just had a look at your blog - GREAT pictures Really cute buns.


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I see I havent commented in a long while so I thought I would. The buns have been really good except maybe Pep beacause her legs have gotten REALLY bad like she'll be heading up the no steep incline to their hutch and her rear just rolls shes like a nuborn baby well her bum is anyway. Fluffs doing really good he likes digging through his dig box the whole day lol hes so cute but coz soccers started up again we have 3 trainings and a game a week so they are not getting as much runs as usual. I 'll try add some more photos tho so you can see my wee babies once more:biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 16, 2008)

INTRODUCING RUBY TATE







So I have no idea on her age neither does the volunteer who I spoke with at the SPCA but Soph (my friends mum who works there) Is going to have a look thru her file and ask he vet for me. Shes quite skittish so i'm trying to get her relaxed around humans more.

She and Fluff bonded almost instantly so theyre very happy:biggrin2:







Here are a few of them in there pen yesterday 






Fluff in his dig box.







Ruby getting away from the sun.

Enjoy everyone and if you have in tips on getting Ruby to calm down please tell me, thank you
ETS Sorry abou photos they were small on the post then they blew up.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so glad they bonded. Isn't it fun to just watch them interact?


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 18, 2008)

It is lol you just sit there and watch there wee antics, yesterday Fluff figured out how to get up on there little kiddy table and would lean foward as far as poss then retract back unless he fell off lol.

So i've been on a trademe bunny marathon getting new toys and bed for their new hutch seems we have no good petshops here and everything is waaaay overpriced:grumpy:So i'll show you my purchases:biggrin2:





Bed and a score for $10 brand new!





All this for $13 too! obviously they wont be using the blue teether or the pink cat. Hopefully this will all be arriving soo!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 19, 2008)

i agree pet shops in NZ is sooo overpriced.. -walks away mumbling..-
what section were those on? ( on trade me)

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 19, 2008)

I know it's ridiculous!!! Um the bedwas in the animals section but the guys has heaps of them for like $10-16 and his name is umm wait for it..........*liammcb*

The toys were in the baby section under rattles and teethers lol funny story with that lol you now how when you type in the address in the box and you like hit the t and it comes up with what you've seen under that letter. Mum saw all these baby listings and that evening shes sits me down ands like Phoebe I think we need totalk, Is there anything you wanted to tell me and I was like what and shes like are you pregnant!!:shock:I'm like WOAH i dont have a boyf then she proceeds to give me the "sex" talk lol saying shes to young to be a Grandma! Ahh it twas horrible!:lalalala:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 26, 2008)

I think Fluff stuff might have mites my poor we babytheyre going to the vet soon for their calici so I'll get thatfixed there. Here are some pics of them out for a run today. They haven't been able to get out cause it's been raining for Africa! 






Ruby with helicopter ears, she looks so cute:biggrin2:






Fluff perching on "his" brick hehe.






I think he looks really young and innocent in this one, sweet wee baby


On the non rabbit front, all my exams are over!:biggrin2::biggrin2:I'm so happy, I'm having a celebratory bbq at my house. The bad side today when I was in my geography exam apparently I missed half my geographical skills booklet!:grumpy:I'm so annoyed at myself and it was a 4 credit paper too!!! Arghhhh.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this blog before!
Your buns are so adorable, I love their long names.
And those toys were a definite SCORE!
I hope Fluff doesn't have mites


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 1, 2008)

It seems my new vet hope decided to go to the town and country vet GRRR So now I have a new vet who doesn't seem very competent with Rabbits. I got Fluff out and she put some Advantage on his neck and when I was asking questions about some dry patches of skin she didn't seem to know any reasons why and when I was asking if mites could cause it she just goes mmmmmm, and didn't give me a straight answer or any answer at all! :grumpy: When Ruby was out and she was carrying her to be weighed she wasn't holding her very securely and Ru lept out of her arms and thankfully she landed on the padded bench :shock:. When she took a scraping of her back were there was a wee scaly patch she took it to the microscope and seems those walls are very thin lol I could hear her talking with Linda saying how she can't remember the names of anything that would cause it, so Ruby got some advantage as well. I was then charged $98.30!! You can say I won't be going back to her! 

On a positive bunny front their new condo is halfway finished! I have the base together the lino layed, the top base and the sides which have the 2nd level frames on them so now I just need to put it all drill it all together! I shall post pictures of the finished piece and the process once it's all completed!


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

Yours buns are so cute! Can't wait to see the bunny condo... you're gonna post pics right? :biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 1, 2008)

Of course Becca!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 2, 2008)

PepnFluff wrote:


> I know it's ridiculous!!! Um the bedÂ was in the animals section but the guys has heaps of them for like $10-16 and his name is umm wait for it..........*liammcb*
> 
> The toys were in the baby section under rattles and teethers lol funny story with that lol you now how when you type in the address in the box and you like hit the t and it comes up with what you've seen under that letter. Mum saw all these baby listings and that evening shes sits me down ands like Phoebe I think we need toÂ talk, Is there anything you wanted to tell me and I was like what and shes like are you pregnant!!:shock:Â I'm like WOAH i dont have a boyf then she proceeds to give me the "sex" talk lol saying shes to young to be a Grandma! Ahh it twas horrible!:lalalala:






HAHAHAHA! NICE one!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 2, 2008)

PepnFluff wrote:


> It seems my new vet hope decided to go to the town and country vet GRRR So now I have a new vet who doesn't seem very competent with Rabbits. I got Fluff out and she put some Advantage on his neck and when I was asking questions about some dry patches of skin she didn't seem to know any reasons why urm i dont know the cause of it but people put olive oil ( i htink) on their old bunny's skin if its dry and flaky (because i know Lisa did that with slipper..)
> 
> 
> and when I was asking if mites could cause it she just goes mmmmmm, and didn't give me a straight answer or any answer at all! :grumpy: When Ruby was out and she was carrying her to be weighed she wasn't holding her very securely and Ru lept out of her arms and thankfully she landed on the padded bench :shock:. When she took a scraping of her back were there was a wee scaly patch she took it to the microscope and seems those walls are very thin lol I could hear her talking with Linda saying how she can't remember the names of anything that would cause it, so Ruby got some advantage as well. I was then charged $98.30!! You can say I won't be going back to her!
> ...


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

The hutch is finished! I've made a video on Gaggy my new Fuji Finepix s1000fd camera which i've uploaded on Youtube so to see the hutch go too [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F1wO3YLNhk[/ame] sorry about the quality, it goes all crappy when you upload . 

The bunnies are enjoying their new condo, and surprisingly enough they're using their litterbox except for a few accidents from Rubz. 

Tomorrow is my birthday!! and i'm very excited haha, Joe is teaching me to skimboard as he's to poor to buy me a present heh, so that shall be very intresting.

Merry Christmas everyone too!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 14, 2008)

Well apparently I only edited what I said in reply to Prisca........


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2008)

I love that pic of Pepe and Fluffy flopped on each other! Your bunnies are so cute. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 15, 2008)

The new hutch looks great, really spacious and fun Ruby is so cute and Fluff's gorgeous, I love black bunnies.


----------

